# Seeking info on a member.



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any contact with gtaa member bae? (are you out there?) 
I used to love reading her posts, as they were very insightful and well thought out.
I'd met her a few times for some sales and trades, but I haven't seen or heard any activity for some time.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hasn't been around for more than 3.5 years.


----------

